# blue merle chihuahuas



## Chloe's mommy

hi, im really intrested in getting a blue merle chihuahua is there any chance people can post me pics of their merles please so i can look lol.

thank you x


----------



## FBRaRrN

Aw I would love to see pics Merels are so cute


----------



## Ciarra

My Zero


----------



## FBRaRrN

He is so cute.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

He's gorgeous!


----------



## MChis

Zero is SO handsome!!!


----------



## Ciarra

FBRaRrN said:


> He is so cute.





AEROMarley1983 said:


> He's gorgeous!





MChis said:


> Zero is SO handsome!!!


Thankie  He is my Big Cuddle Bug


----------



## KMNash

I didn't even know Chis came in that pattern... wow he is so pretty  I love those eyes.


----------



## *Princess*

awwwr Zero's gorgeous x


----------



## Ciarra

KMNash said:


> I didn't even know Chis came in that pattern... wow he is so pretty  I love those eyes.


They come in many different color Merles. Red, Coffee, Chocolate, Fawn, Blue. I would love to get many hands on LC red or Coffee Merle. 

But Jazzman(Alan) has Mateo which is a Chocolate Merle. And We both got Zero and Mateo from the same breeder in Wisconsin. And Im pretty sure there half related. They look like merle twins. 

But the thing about merles is that is a very heated debating in our chihuahua breed. So you like them, or you dont at all.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Definately lovely! But yes its a default gene in the breed that produces the colouring its actually a through-back and a lot of people agree its wrong and you cant KC this colour! But i dont i love them especially the chocolate Merles!!! I was going to get a male choc merle puppy bu i chose Tiny instead lol x


----------



## Chloe's mommy

omg zero is gorgeous! i could just cuddle one of them lol


----------



## jazzman

Here's some shots of Mateo for you.
He's not only beautiful and suave, but he's the brightest Chi I've known.
He's also totally crazy, and I'm mad about him


----------



## I<3Gizmo

Both those chi's are beautiful!!!!
I have a Blue Merle Pom

im having trouble uploading my photos though...


----------



## I<3Gizmo

did this work?


----------



## I<3Gizmo

Yay!! there we go!!! thats my Evian


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Ok Mateo is gorgeous...a very handsome chi!

...and I've never seen a merle Pom of any color...He is striking!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo

thank you! shes a brat haha


----------



## bazie

This is Riley he is 5months old now and such a little brat!

IMG]http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa100/14bazie/Riley/riley.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pigeonsheep

gonna show for bazie, here you go


----------



## Ciarra

pigeonsheep said:


> gonna show for bazie, here you go


Awe Sheepy your so thoughtful. 

But Wow What a cutie! I wish Zero had more white on him.


----------



## pigeonsheep

ciarra!!! your zero is perfect just the way he is! i just love your whole crew! ^_^


----------



## Ciarra

pigeonsheep said:


> ciarra!!! your zero is perfect just the way he is! i just love your whole crew! ^_^


Thankie Sheepy!


----------



## bazie

Thank you!!


----------



## FBRaRrN

I love Zero and Mateo they are so handsome and the little pom Evian I don't think I have ever saw a merle pom she is so cute and I love bazie little one to he is also sweet.


----------



## mad dog woman

this is my merle girl Precious.


----------



## polishprinsezz

this is why i love chis so much. like cats they are so diverse in color combination's but you still know its a chihuahua by looking at them.


----------



## Kioana

jazzman said:


> Here's some shots of Mateo for you.
> He's not only beautiful and suave, but he's the brightest Chi I've known.
> He's also totally crazy, and I'm mad about him


i LOVE LOVE mateo's color!!



Ciarra said:


> Awe Sheepy your so thoughtful.
> 
> But Wow What a cutie! I wish Zero had more white on him.


umm i'll take him!:coolwink:


----------



## jazzman

Precious is gorgeous


----------



## Chloe's mommy

awww thank you everyone! if i dont have my merle chi, ill be having a merle pom lol


----------



## Terri

I think Merles are gorgeous and unusual.
Love all the pics here.
Never seen a merle pom either so cute!


----------



## I<3Gizmo

thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## Yoshismom

All the Merle Chi's are beautiful! I have seen Merle Poms before but none as striking as Evian, WOW! 

mad dog woman...How old is precious in that picture?


----------



## mad dog woman

Yoshismom said:


> All the Merle Chi's are beautiful! I have seen Merle Poms before but none as striking as Evian, WOW!
> 
> mad dog woman...How old is precious in that picture?


12 months [big chunky girl now isn't she ?] full of mischeif too bless her x
and I think Evian is absolutely stunning too


----------



## I<3Gizmo

thanx ladies!!


----------



## Yoshismom

mad dog woman said:


> 12 months [big chunky girl now isn't she ?] full of mischeif too bless her x
> and I think Evian is absolutely stunning too


 
Actually in that picture she looked like the smallest Merle chi I have ever seen. LOL!


----------



## I<3Gizmo

I really want a chocolate merle or a blue merle chi, but it will have to wait until probabl a year from now seeing as i just adopted a new baby...


----------



## L2druid

They're all so beautiful...I ALMOST chose a blue merle girl instead of Mage. She has one blue eye and is beautiful...here, I have a pic!










I really wanted a male and I loved his markings and patches so I chose him over her.

9 days and I'll be cuddling him and taking TONS of pictures to show everyone here! Can't wait!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I WANT A MERLE SOOO BAD!!! I've wanted one forever but have been holding out because I'm still in university for 5 more months and already have way too many animals BUT eventually I will get one they are awesome!! I have 2 blue fawn chi's and would love to add a merle to my family  Those pics are awesome what a cutie!!


----------

